# Tire size help



## Buz-67 (Jul 23, 2019)

I have  recently got a huffy  cruiser  It’s a 70s bike , I’m looking at putting new tires on it but not sure how to size them I would like to try and go a bit fatter with them at the moment they are 26x1.75 I would like to go for  White tires if I can 
Any help would be Appreciated


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 23, 2019)

If you go to whites you can look on E-Bay or just go to a bike shop and see what they can order.  Roger


----------



## Gordon (Jul 23, 2019)

You can put wider tires on those rims, but if they are too wide they won't fit in the fenders.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 23, 2019)

559 bead diameter

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/26.html


----------



## Buz-67 (Jul 23, 2019)

So I’m seeing it would be 26x1 3/4


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 23, 2019)

Buz-67 said:


> So I’m seeing it would be 26x1 3/4



Nope, 1 3/4” is the Schwinn size. 559mm is the ubiquitous  old MTB / Cruiser size. Check the link @rustjunkie posted.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 23, 2019)

Buz-67 said:


> So I’m seeing it would be 26x1 3/4[
> You can use balloon tires. 26X 2.125 on
> those rims


----------



## Buz-67 (Jul 23, 2019)

I see what you have said now that’s great thanks for all the help


----------



## Buz-67 (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the help, I went for 26x2.10 in the end fit in Just  right  I think, seems to have make the bike look bigger,not tryed ridding it yet as won’t stop raining here,


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2019)

Looks like the tires fit the fenders but pretty tight at the braces. The braces sure look like they could be bent out some right at the edge of the fenders if they are rubbing.


----------



## Buz-67 (Jul 27, 2019)

They don’t seem to be rubbing but not had a ride on it yet, but yes there is room to bend them out


----------

